# Funk Fensterkontakt mit Auswertung für Hutschiene --> SPS?



## IndustryChick (1 Oktober 2017)

Ich suche für meine Terassentüre einen Funk Fensterkontakt der mir an eine Auswerteinheit im Schaltschrank meldet, ob das Fenster auf oder zu ist.

Hintergrund: Es soll die Jalousie beim Öffnen der Türe gleich nach oben fahren und sperren für diese Zeit.


Bisher habe ich leider keinen Funk Fensterkontakt gefunden der auch eine Auswerteinheit mitliefert die ich im Schaltschrank auf Hutschiene verbauen könnte. Dort würde ich dann mit z.B. einem potentialfreien Kontakt an die S7 1200 gehen..



Vielleicht hat ja einer nen Tip für mich wo ich sowas finde was auch wirklich was taugt. Muss mit dem Funk vom EG in den Keller. Luftlinie ca. 10m.


----------



## mnuesser (1 Oktober 2017)

also ich würde da nen enocean griff von hoppe nehmen oder von eltako und dazu passend das auswertegerät

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IndustryChick (6 Oktober 2017)

Hmm das wird mir hier wohl nicht weiterhelfen da es sich um eine Schiebetüre handelt?!

Ich suche eigentlich "nur" einen ganz normalen Funkfensterkontakt der mir im Schaltschrank ein potentialfreies Relais oder ähnliches schaltet wenn die Tür auf oder zu ist.

Diese Suche scheint allerdings nicht so einfach zu sein wie erhofft


----------



## mnuesser (6 Oktober 2017)

und die türe ist ohne griff? die schiebetüren die ich kenne sind alle mit... kannst natürlich auch nen normalen enocean fensterkontakt nehmen... gibts auch von eltako

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2017)

Winkhaus hat da ganz nette Teile.
Lassen sich unsichtbar im Rahmen montieren.
Musst halt mal schauen, ob die passen


----------



## IndustryChick (7 Oktober 2017)

Hmm und welche Auswerteinheiten brauche ich bei den jeweiligen Systemen? Das ist ja das eigentliche Problem was ich noch nicht verstehe. Es werden ja viele Funkfensterkontakte verkauft, aber i.d.R. ohne Auswerteinheit?!

Ich meine, das Zeug muss sich ja untereinander verständigen und somit vom System her zusammen passen?

Ich brauche ja ne Auswerteinheit für die Hutschiene im Schaltschrank..


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2017)

IndustryChick schrieb:


> Ich meine, das Zeug muss sich ja untereinander verständigen und somit vom System her zusammen passen?



Ublicherweise werden die Sensoren in Smarthome-Lösungen eingebunden.
Je nach System brauchst du dann eben noch entsprechnde Aktoren (Relais) und / oder Zentralen.


----------



## Stero (7 Oktober 2017)

Alle o.g. Lösungen (auch die Winkhaus FM.V) setzen auf Enocean als Funkstandard. D.h. du brauchst einen Enocean-Empfänger für deine S7-1200.
Schau dir evtl. mal die Eltako FAM14 an, passt auf die Hutschiene, den Eltako-Bus kann man per RS485 ansprechen und das Ding kostet keine 80€ neu.


----------



## IndustryChick (8 Oktober 2017)

Ah ok ja sowas in der Art suche ich wie das von Eltako! Leider ist es per RS485 - da hängt bei mir schon die Wetterstation dran. Mal schauen ob es sowas auch für TCP/IP gibt oder noch besser einfach per Relaisausgang


----------



## Stero (8 Oktober 2017)

Was für ne Wetterstation hast du?


----------



## Tiktal (9 Oktober 2017)

@*Stero:* kurze Zwischenfrage: weißt Du ob das Gateway auch mit anderen Herstellern funktioniert? Denke mal nicht, aber fragen kann man ja mal ;-)

Gruß
Onno


----------



## Stero (9 Oktober 2017)

Ich habs selbst nicht im Einsatz, aber was die Funkseite betrifft wüsste ich nicht was dagegen spricht. Enocean ist ein Standard mit offenem Protokoll. Der Eltako-Bus ist im Grunde auch nur eine Umsetzung der Enocean-Befehle auf RS485. Dazu gibts auch Unterlagen im Netz.


----------



## IndustryChick (9 Oktober 2017)

Ich hab mir ne Thies WSC 11 Compact gekauft. Ein absolut geiles Teil, allerdings auch ziemlich teuer  Aber die erfasst ziemlich viele Messwerte und die auch noch mit akzeptabler Toleranz. Daran fehlt es den meißten Wetterstationen. Da kannst du ja schon fast von Schätzwerten sprechen


----------



## IndustryChick (9 Oktober 2017)

Hmm es muss doch auch so einen "Funkempfänger" ganz einfach mit Relaisausgang / potentialfreiem Kontakt geben.. Das ist so ja alles viel Technik, die ich für mein Vorhaben überhaupt nicht benötige :-(


----------



## Blockmove (9 Oktober 2017)

IndustryChick schrieb:


> Hmm es muss doch auch so einen "Funkempfänger" ganz einfach mit Relaisausgang / potentialfreiem Kontakt geben.. Das ist so ja alles viel Technik, die ich für mein Vorhaben überhaupt nicht benötige :-(



Ist nicht für die Hutschiene ... aber vielleicht geht es trotzdem:
peha 451 fu-ep


----------



## Stero (10 Oktober 2017)

Eltako FSR61, davon gibts zig Varianten auch immer wieder billig gebraucht in der Bucht. Aber achte darauf, dass der Kontakt potentialfrei ist, sonst himmelt es dir womöglich die SPS.


----------



## IndustryChick (11 Oktober 2017)

Also das Eltako FSR61 sieht ja mal sehr gut aus. Das sollte sowas sein was ich suche  Vielen Dank Stero für die Info 

Wie hoch ist denn eigentlich erfahrungsgemäß die Reichweite von ENOCEAN? Gelesen hab ich immer von 300m auf Freifläche und 30m im Gebäude. Aber wie sind eure Erfahrungen dazu? Das schweift ja oft ziemlich stark ab davon was der Hersteller verspricht und was i.d.R. dann beim Endkunden wirklich klappt 


EDIT: Gibt es das Relais vielleicht auch mit 2 unabhängigen Schließern? Dann könnte man später bei Bedarf auch noch eine 2. Türe abfragen..


----------



## Mobi (16 November 2017)

RS485 ist ja ein Bus. Welches Protokoll wird bei der Wetterstation verwendet und welches beim Eltako FAM14? Modbus RTU?


----------



## Stero (16 November 2017)

Die Thies gibt's mit ASCII oder Modbus RTU. Das FAM14 spricht quasi Enocean über RS485.


----------



## emilio20 (9 Dezember 2017)

Hallo
Ich verwende ein Raspberry pi mit Fhem als Gateway. Kosten 36€ für das Pi und 33€ für das Modul. Vorteil du kannst auch nocht andere Funkprotokolle anschließen, z.b Z-Wave, Philips Hue oder Homematic   .


----------

